# Windows 10 Club



## Protagonist (Jan 24, 2015)

So I've tried the Windows 10 Pro Technical Preview Build 9926,... So far so good i like it, it appears to already have DX12.

At list i have an old Laptop to test it on,.. it's good so far and i highly think I'll be upgrading to it day on of release.

dxdiag screen above


----------



## qubit (Jan 24, 2015)

I'd installed it on my laptop a few months ago, using my Outlook account and it ran fine, if a bit slow.

Last night, I also installed it on my main rig (see specs) using VMware. I put the DVD image onto the SSD as well as the virtual machine files and the whole thing installed in about 5 minutes flat! It also runs pretty quickly. I'll be putting on the latest update, build 9926, this weekend too. See this article for details: www.theregister.co.uk/2015/01/23/windows_10_build_9926

Note that I'm not doing much with the preview due to the intrusive data logging that Microsoft are doing with it. Other people may be comfortable with this, but I'm not.


----------



## Protagonist (Jan 24, 2015)

qubit said:


> Note that I'm not doing much with the preview due to the intrusive data logging that Microsoft are doing with it. Other people may be comfortable with this, but I'm not.



That's the exact reason as to why i also have it on my old laptop that i rarely use, currently i have only installed the tech preview build 9926, and last years first tech preview was a little too buggy for me so i ditched it but build 9926 seems to be streamlined and works great for now.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Feb 13, 2015)

build 9841 and 9860 was good for me but 9879 gave me a lot of problems and 9926 at first would not even install on my system until i found a workaround i had to disconnect the network cable to get it to install the used a windows 7 network driver rebooted connected the network cable and it works. the problem i hsve now is the sound card doesn't work right i get sound but none of the software for the sound card doesn't work.


----------



## animal007uk (Feb 13, 2015)

skellattarr said:


> build 9841 and 9860 was good for me but 9879 gave me a lot of problems and 9926 at first would not even install on my system until i found a workaround i had to disconnect the network cable to get it to install the used a windows 7 network driver rebooted connected the network cable and it works. the problem i hsve now is the sound card doesn't work right i get sound but none of the software for the sound card doesn't work.



Running ok on my main rig but i also had issues with sound and the programs that come with it.

Did a bit of searching and came across drivers from danK and now i can use all the programs again, Seems to have everything needed in the pack.
http://danielkawakami.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 13, 2015)

running 10 on my main rig, cause i like to live dangerously


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 13, 2015)

Has anyone heard when W10 comes out can we do a full install from 8.1? I don't like migrating stuff over. I'm using a W7 Ulti -> ($15)Upgrade to 8.1 Pro(was able to do full install)


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm using W10 on my racing games build so I don't mind the keyloggin. I'm also using it on two dedicated crunchers so yeah, no issue with the keylogging either.

that being said, it's pretty fast. Might be placebo effect but I think it boots faster than W8.1


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Feb 14, 2015)

I am doing windows 10 on all my systems, only cuz i get free windows keys


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Feb 14, 2015)

animal007uk said:


> Running ok on my main rig but i also had issues with sound and the programs that come with it.
> 
> Did a bit of searching and came across drivers from danK and now i can use all the programs again, Seems to have everything needed in the pack.
> http://danielkawakami.blogspot.co.uk/


thanks for the link it works now but sometimes on boot it doesn't but if i switch it from game mode to entertainment mode it's working again


----------



## xfia (Feb 14, 2015)

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2875600/windows-10-the-best-tips-tricks-and-tweaks.html

a little to new for me to dive into but this might be a little useful for you guys.


----------



## Black Flag (Feb 14, 2015)

Has anyone tried to run Windows 98 or XP games?


----------



## animal007uk (Feb 14, 2015)

skellattarr said:


> thanks for the link it works now but sometimes on boot it doesn't but if i switch it from game mode to entertainment mode it's working again



I sometimes get that issue to and not sure there is a proper fix for it.

My main issue was loss of sound but this was the same in windows 8.1 before the new driver came out and the only way i could get the sound to work was to send the pc to sleep as it fixes the problem haha, only have to do this once to.


----------



## Frick (Feb 14, 2015)

Black Flag said:


> Has anyone tried to run Windows 98 or XP games?



I'd like to know this as well, because in my experience Windows 8 was slightly worse than 7 in this regard.


----------



## animal007uk (Feb 14, 2015)

Give me an idea of old games to try and if i have them i will test.


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi!

How can i manually start windows updates?

And is the antivirus software included in Win 10 good enough?


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 7, 2015)

Laurijan said:


> Hi!
> 
> How can i manually start windows updates?
> 
> And is the antivirus software included in Win 10 good enough?


Settings > Update & recovery > Windows Update > Check for updates

And what AV do you mean...Defender?

What's "good enough" for you?

Defender's just fine by me...BTW. That or MSE suffice...for my uses.


----------



## erixx (Mar 11, 2015)

Desktop W10 preview is great so far.
No so the phone W10. Just uninstalled it. Different setup menus, not sure of the benefit. WiFi and some apps giving problems. Enough. Downgrading is easy with the Recovery Tool.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 11, 2015)

erixx said:


> Desktop W10 preview is great so far.
> No so the phone W10. Just uninstalled it. Different setup menus, not sure of the benefit. WiFi and some apps giving problems. Enough. Downgrading is easy with the Recovery Tool.


 
Thanks for the heads up!  My phone is too much of a daily need for me to do a preview of Windows phone 10.  I'll keep my WP 8.1 and wait for the RTM.


----------



## st2000 (Mar 11, 2015)

Black Flag said:


> Has anyone tried to run Windows 98 or XP games?


der clou 2(the sting!) works perfectly in win10, both win7 and win8,1 doesnt go after main menu
pirate odyssey to each his own - sound problems(dont got this issue in win8.1)
rest is ok in win8.1(using it from beta - for example, ceasar 3 works fine)
overall, win8.1 and win10 both got main lan drivers and installation of rest through internet download automatically(it's very comfortable not to search for some "rare" drivers - it will install all by his own)
i'm missing charms and metro-start, it was realy awesome
if they wont add this in win10, i'll stay at win8,1


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 11, 2015)

I cant see it in my current build (9926) but it might be because im on enterprise? but you can do it by right clicking on the taskbar going to properties and the start menu tab at the top their should be a check box to re-enable metro.


----------



## nickbaldwin86 (Mar 11, 2015)

I installed it at launch... love it. I cant wait for the final release!


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 11, 2015)

Nothing unusual with Win10 beta. There are small issues, but all of those are been killed by using google force...


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 18, 2015)

NEW build 10041 popping up on fast ring. Check your updates.


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 19, 2015)

Hmmm...I liked the Start icon from 9926 a lot more. And what happened to the startup/shutdown sounds? Are they gone in build 10041? Or is it on my end?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 19, 2015)

MrGenius said:


> Hmmm...I liked the Start icon from 9926 a lot more. And what happened to the startup/shutdown sounds? Are they gone in build 10041? Or is it on my end?



wait you've gotten start up sounds for windows 10?


----------



## Dia01 (Mar 20, 2015)

AlienIsGOD said:


> running 10 on my main rig, cause i like to live dangerously



+1


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 20, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> wait you've gotten start up sounds for windows 10?


Well, kinda sorta. It was the same old Vista/7 startup sound(s), followed by a new short little two-note _boop-dee_ afterwards. Until 10041. I can't remember any shutdown sounds with 9926, come to think of it. Anywho, now I got nothin'. I upgraded from 7 pro BTW.


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 20, 2015)

Here's another question. Has anyone else received any of those random desktop notifications asking for your opinion on something or other(OS related). Like the one I got yesterday that said "_Do you prefer using Control Panel over_(or maybe it was instead of?) _the Settings app_?". I'm just curious. Mainly because I hadn't seen one until now. Just wondering how "random" those notifications are. I really like the idea actually. Wish they'd ask me more. Too lazy to go the Windows Feedback route. Don't care that much frankly...

EDIT: It popped back up again, since I failed to submit my reply the first time.





EDIT 2: I just found how to adjust the frequency of feedback requests.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 20, 2015)

MrGenius said:


> Here's another question. Has anyone else received any of those random desktop notifications asking for your opinion on something or other(OS related). Like the one I got yesterday that said "_Do you prefer using Control Panel over_(or maybe it was instead of?) _the Settings app_?". I'm just curious. Mainly because I hadn't seen one until now. Just wondering how "random" those notifications are. I really like the idea actually. Wish they'd ask me more. Too lazy to go the Windows Feedback route. Don't care that much frankly...



Do you have opened the insider app?

And about the sound, don't you see the check box in windows sounds tab??


----------



## Vego (Mar 20, 2015)

LoL since new patch doesn't work on W10


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 20, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> Do you have opened the insider app?


No. The question just suddenly popped up in a little window above the Notifications icon(far right of the taskbar). And when I clicked it, it opened a larger window showing me the same question and giving me a "yes" or "no" to select. After selecting "yes", it then asked for what I thought could be improved with the Settings app.


Ferrum Master said:


> And about the sound, don't you see the check box in windows sounds tab??


I hadn't looked until you mentioned it, but yes. The box next to "Play Windows Startup sound" is checked.


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 20, 2015)

Just got another one, from Windows Feedback apparently.




And this morning another.




EDIT: I did some more troubleshooting with the startup sound. It turns out there is a sound set as default for Windows Startup. Which appears to work. It sounds like a stick hitting a block of wood twice real quick...or something? Don't know why every time I try listening to it, it causes the theme to become (modified).


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 31, 2015)

Coming to you live from Build 10049 via Project Spartan. And I must say...it's a little strange. But I'll try anything once. I hope they get the browsing history thing up and running soon. Or I might be out the door on this one in a hurry. I need that.

And I sure wish I knew wtf was up with this .swf file that keeps downloading itself repeatedly(2x now).




What am I supposed to be doing with that?


----------



## Countryside (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't want be rude but MSE at the moment


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 31, 2015)

heroes of the storm works again  didnt work in the last build, 10041 i think.


----------



## Laurijan (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi!

Anyone got problems recent update to build 10041? 
PC not going to sleep anymore - GPU stops only but PC wont go to sleep and GPU doesnt wake up anymore so reboot is neccessary.


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 1, 2015)

Not that particular one. But I'm still having the same problem I've been having since I first installed it(at build 9926). Which is causing my HDDs to "need checked for consistency" every time I restart to boot one of my OSs that isn't Windows 10. I have 10 on a 1TB drive(single partition), and XP/Vista dual boot on another 1TB drive(2 partitions). But I dare not try using XP or Vista for anything. Unless I'm willing to let it run CHKDSK on all three partitions(and the USB flash drive I use for readyboost) first, or at least react quickly enough to prevent it from doing so. Which is frustrating. 

I'll trade ya! 

EDIT: My problem seems to have been resolved with the new build. The first 2 restarts/reboots after installing build 10049 caused the problem. But I've restarted/rebooted 5 times now with no problems at all.

EDIT 2: That lasted about a week. Now it's doing it again. Though not as often.


----------



## Laurijan (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi!

I am currently running Win10 x64 Build 10049 - can i update the build if i get the iso and installed it via DVD or does that only make a fresh install?
I am asking since i get an error when i try to update the build thru windows.


----------



## erixx (May 5, 2015)

Enable Dark Theme in Windows 10 build 10074
_HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Themes\Personalize_, on the right pane, change ‘_EnableTransperency_‘ value from ‘1’ from ‘0’.

[Edit: not working, a shame)

Besides that, Chaos must be a MS patent.... AGAIN we have a "settings" window ( new style) and not everything is present, so some items are in classic control panel... They wil never unify settings in one place?

2) (or was it 3?) leaving my Win 10 pc on until is suspends, lets me not wake it up with logitech wireless keyboard. have to hard restart. Some one said "performace energy profile" is non operative yet.

4)... PIN log in does not work for me.

5) downloaded also Office 2016 beta, seems a minor update..


----------



## MrGenius (May 6, 2015)

I've got a few gripes with the new build.

1) Won't let me pin anything to the start menu anymore.

2) Made screensaver settings almost impossible to find.

3) Still keeps trying to open http://battlelog.battlefield.com/ with Project Spartan first, then IE. Even though the box is checked telling it not to do that anymore. So I have to keep closing it(PS) every time I go there.

Other than that, it's the best one yet. Or maybe that was 10049? I guess I don't know for sure. 10049 was really good...but did end up breaking eventually. So we'll see if this one does any better.


----------



## Zafar (May 6, 2015)

Does anyone experience jerkiness when starting from a cold boot for some time, even after all startup programs have initialised? And how do I get the icons for my PC, Control Panel and Documents on the desktop? Other than these problems, I'm having a pleasant experience with Windows 10 build 10074.


----------



## erixx (May 6, 2015)

yep ^
long time before wireless keyboard is operative (p.e. windowskey does nothing for a long while)


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 6, 2015)

Zafar said:


> Does anyone experience jerkiness when starting from a cold boot for some time, even after all startup programs have initialised? And how do I get the icons for my PC, Control Panel and Documents on the desktop? Other than these problems, I'm having a pleasant experience with Windows 10 build 10074.



Personalization - Themes - Classic Settings - Desktop Icon settings.

No, everything is fine even on a Phenom II X4 and 4650 Radeon albeit sitting on an SSD.


----------



## DinaAngel (May 6, 2015)

Is it possible to upgrade from win 8.1 allready? Would u guys recommend waiting?


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 6, 2015)

DinaAngel said:


> Is it possible to upgrade from win 8.1 allready? Would u guys recommend waiting?



Yes it is.


----------



## MrGenius (May 6, 2015)

DinaAngel said:


> Would u guys recommend waiting?


I'd recommend waiting. Unless you're willing to put up with an OS that's not 100% functional and constantly needs messed with.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (May 6, 2015)

i installed in my main rig insider preview but didnt really use it. amd catalyst is really buggy. no point in keeping it if i have to install 15.4 beta or will just give me wddm 1.2. went back to 8.1 again. i mean i just swap ssd.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 6, 2015)

Nvidia has win 10 beta drivers that work fine for me, the only problem im having atm is NZXT CAM keeps crashing while playing WoW.  Once that is fixed i dont have any gripes about the current build


----------



## MrGenius (May 6, 2015)

night.fox said:


> ...amd catalyst is really buggy. no point in keeping it if i have to install 15.4 beta or will just give me wddm 1.2.


It appears to be totally fixed with 10074. The beta(15.3 & 15.4), Omega(14.12),  and the latest 15.2 WHQL(WDDM v2.0) all work perfectly now...on my machine.

Hint: 15.2 is installed by default when the current build is installed. But can also be reinstalled after switching to beta or omega by updating the display adapter driver(with Device Manager) and allowing it to search online.


----------



## johnspack (May 16, 2015)

Why do I have to keep installing classicshell?  I thought they fixed this.  I like fast access to my programs and os options,  like this:


----------



## MrGenius (May 21, 2015)

Anyway...Build 10122 is currently installing. We'll see how that goes...


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 23, 2015)

So.....what's the consensus on W10 here?

I see some like it but it seems that there's an equal amount who think it's still bugged too much for release. I just got it on an old E350 Zbox today, but without drivers the "experience" is pretty meh.


----------



## erixx (Jun 23, 2015)

Having the same old stuff from Windows NT, like control panel structure and admin tools (still no "search" in p.e. Services admin? come on Nandella!) is a bit frustrating... Maybe they fear angry admins complaining they do not finding buttons?


----------



## mroofie (Jun 23, 2015)

Can't wait to get windows 10


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 23, 2015)

Glad that I upgraded my main rig with the preview, I can just opt out of the program on the 29th and since I installed over windows 7 it will keep/read my serial key.


----------



## Zafar (Jun 27, 2015)

I have reserved my copy of Windows 10 through the notification icon that appears in older versions. Currently, I'm using a HDD, but would like to install windows 10 on a new SSD. Will I be able to do that or will have to install it on the current drive?


----------



## MrGenius (Jun 27, 2015)

Zafar said:


> Currently, I'm using a HDD, but would like to install windows 10 on a new SSD. Will I be able to do that or will have to install it on the current drive?


I don't think you'll be able to upgrade to a HDD or SSD that doesn't have an upgradeable OS already on it. What you have reserved is your place in line to upgrade from your current OS. Which is on the HDD.

However, you _should _be able to move your current OS to the SSD first before the upgrade, or after the upgrade has occurred. Cloning software is all that's required to do so. This would depend mainly on the current size of the OS, and if it will fit on the SSD. And secondly on whether or not the upgrade to 10 would increase that size beyond such limits. I can't give you much more details than that on the process. I've read it's doable to move/clone your OS to another HDD/SSD. But in my experience, with OSs later than XP, if you try doing so with an OEM version(of say Vista, 7, or 8/8.1), you'll end up with a non-genuine/inactivated/invalidated version of the OS on the new/different HDD/SSD. Maybe that's fixable somehow, I don't know(never tried). I also don't know about how that works with retail versions, as I've never owned one.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 3, 2015)

Going to drop this here for now and will catch up on the thread later (sorry if it's been posted already):

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/windows-update-delivery-optimization-faq


----------



## Arjai (Aug 17, 2015)

Installed the RTM on my Core2 e8600, with a slow IDE HDD. Boom, button push, screen on, logon, desktop...10-12 seconds?

This thing used to be, button, wait for it...Logon and go make something to eat, comeback, desktop. easily1 1/2 minutes. So, nice.

Then I wanted to clean it up, with Dism.exe:
*Dism.exe /online /Cleanup-Image /StartComponentCleanup*

It told me it did not recognize StartComponentCleanup. WTF? Then I realized I spelled component wrong, with a "a" instead of "e".



Worked the second time.


----------



## erixx (Sep 13, 2015)

As known this week you can install WINDOWS MEDIA CENTER from a betabuild.

Well, it works much better and out of the box than many alternatives.

AND: "*Always on top" (reg editing) works with Win10*, but it did not with 8!!!! I like to work with a tiny tv screen on top, for stuff like MotoGP...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 13, 2015)

Fall Update is live  also trying out a hidden dark theme for settings and edge http://www.howtogeek.com/222614/how-to-enable-windows-10’s-hidden-dark-theme/


----------



## t_ski (Nov 13, 2015)

Still wanting to make the switch on my main rig to Win10.  I have two crunchers running it already and have a VM somewhere running in Hyper-V...


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 18, 2015)

Zafar said:


> I have reserved my copy of Windows 10 through the notification icon that appears in older versions. Currently, I'm using a HDD, but would like to install windows 10 on a new SSD. Will I be able to do that or will have to install it on the current drive?



The way I did it was:

1- Get the upgrade and install. Let it activate.
2- Put the new SSD in and do a fresh install (use the upgrade tool to download an ISO image and use the W7 USB Download tool to make a bootable USB stick)

My W10 activated without problems.


The only thing I don't like about W10 is that the old Photo Viewer is gone  the Photos app has this semitransparent bar on top that doesn't go away. I'm using Xnview (it was what I used on 98SE and XP) but I would love if MS had kept the old viewer.


----------



## erixx (Nov 18, 2015)

I am building a dual boot with win10pro and win10 home. one for work and one for games.
Step by step win10 RTM got worse, no idea why. Also my X99 board was not working well, too much warm reboot locks. Updating to November upgrade was a loop-hell, just like going from 8.1 to 10, i must be damned by nighly witches....  so I decided to reinstall from scratch.
Horrors:
1. The Media Creation Tool downloaded ... W10 pre-november, so again another step needed
2. During install NO USB keyboard or mice worked, be it usb2 or 3 ports. tested with all kb's inhouse. none worked. As this never happende before I tried removing bios battery, and adding a old usb2 port... it worked! (hopefully now my OC will also be much better, lol)
3. After win8 created 2 partitions on the left: Recover and Efi, win 10 created another on the right of the system partition.
Is there a way to know if anything at all is inside these recovery partitions? Recovery never worked for me... I'd like to erase, leave only EFI...


----------



## suraswami (Nov 30, 2015)

Got 8" Toshiba Encore 2 Windows tablet over the thanksgiving weekend from MC for $50.  Upgraded from 8.1 to 10.  So far liking it.  1GB memory is hurting it.

Question: why does FaceBook App keeps crashing on 10?  It opens the app, allows me to login and start to load the home page, then in about 5 secs closes the app.  Uninstalled and reinstalled couple of times still the same.

Any way to run in admin mode?


----------



## t_ski (Dec 1, 2015)

I know you can right-click on an icon to choose run as admin, but not sure now that happens on a tablet.

Regardless of the format, everyone seems to complain over and over about Facebook apps being doggy or eating up resources.  Try uninstalling it and running it from a browser if you must.


----------



## suraswami (Dec 1, 2015)

t_ski said:


> I know you can right-click on an icon to choose run as admin, but not sure now that happens on a tablet.
> 
> Regardless of the format, everyone seems to complain over and over about Facebook apps being doggy or eating up resources.  Try uninstalling it and running it from a browser if you must.



That is how I am running it now.  I simply ask Cortana to open Facebook lol.


----------



## suraswami (Dec 2, 2015)

I uninstalled and reinstalled, this time it works.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 5, 2016)

Anyone using build 14295,or do i have to be the one that does it? Not doing it on my main rig maybe the laptop ......


----------



## mastrdrver (May 17, 2016)

Is there a way to fix 1511 after it's installed other than a reinstall?

My current problems right now:
1) Nothing in the start menu works. As in I open it and click on something it will never open. Further, the start menu will never open again no matter how many times i click it until I restart.
2) I can't open Edge. The browser window will open, but it will stay that blue color for every and never show me a webpage or allow me to do anything.

I've tried opening command prompt with admin rights, but for some reason it tells me that Windows Resource Protection could not start the repair service when I type "sfc /scannow".

I'd rather not reinstall since I've got a few programs on here that I got for free thanks to the giveaway of the day website.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 17, 2016)

you can try the built in windows repair. I forget if its refresh or reset.

alternatively you can try

Admin Powershell

SFC /scannow

then 

dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth


----------

